# You've got to own a pair of these undies!



## MindySue (Jun 12, 2007)

Seriously, I just love them..I think theyre sexy (in a very boyish way) and theyre so comfy. I love basically every color and plan to own almost all of them some day. I picked up the yellow ones a while back and im in love. It's too bad american apparel kinda sucks as a company but they really have cute stuff.

But yeah, theyre so comfortable, theyre fun to wear around the house, and with high waisted pants if you own any (cause theyre gonna go way above your low riders for sure) I just love the style, I feel like im in my boyfriends undies or something, lol! maybe ill make him buy the matching pair






Unisex Baby Rib Men's Brief (For Girls Too) - Intimates Bottoms - American Apparel Online Store

and isnt the model so gorgeous???


----------



## pinkbundles (Jun 12, 2007)

SJP wore something like that in an episode on Sex and the City. I've never seen it anywhere though. Thanks for the link!


----------



## Saje (Jun 12, 2007)

I already have a bunch of them



Thanks for posting though


----------



## glamadelic (Jun 12, 2007)

*dies*

want some!


----------



## brewgrl (Jun 12, 2007)

glad you like your undies, but i got confused with something you wrote- what's the issue with american apparel sucking? fair trade cotton, no animal products (leather, fur, etc- totally PETA approved), L.A.-made (no sweat shops) with competitive salaries and benefits to their employees, including immigration sponsorships and paying for education that helps further their careers? they are considered one of the most socially responsible companies in the fashion industry!

PLUS- they use amateur photographers and models. they are pretty much about giving everyone a chance.

if they are a couple more dollars, no big deal. it's the price to pay for social change!


----------



## RachaelMarie (Jun 12, 2007)

Those are cute.


----------



## greatnana (Jun 12, 2007)

cute cute cute


----------



## SimplyElegant (Jun 12, 2007)

I have some like that. They're cute.


----------



## MindySue (Jun 12, 2007)

i know what you mean about them being good in that respect, brewgrl, but if you havent seen my other posts which i assume not but i wrote on here that they sent me the wrong color pants, and they take 2 weeks to ship even though it says 4-5 days. i emailed them about the pants and how it shouldnt take so long and they never replied back to me. they didnt even send me a return slip either so it's not like icould have returned them. but i still buy from them because im in love, sadly.

ive ordered twice and both times it over 2 weeks to get my stuff.


----------



## brewgrl (Jun 12, 2007)

oh, well, that's crap. i have a store i go to, so i havent ever ordered online! sorry about the experience... always call. when i am complaining, i like to let them hear it directly from my mouth.


----------



## MindySue (Jun 12, 2007)

i would but i have huge anxiety on the phone, it's a phobia of mine..hate talking to anyone on the phone, i dont have a problem doing it in person (well i do but not as big of one) and when i call someone i get so scared and blah it's not worth what i go through over it


----------



## daer0n (Jun 12, 2007)

LOL

i don't have to get those Mindy, i wear my husbands and they look just the same lmao!

jk

i had a pair like that a long time ago, and it had stars that would glow in the dark


----------



## CellyCell (Jun 12, 2007)

Those are cute!

The model would look better with a bra or tank on.

Haha, that kinda annoyed me with her posing holding her chi-chis up. :/


----------



## MindySue (Jun 12, 2007)

i liked that actually celly haha

lol but nury your husbands are probably too big?


----------



## Ashley (Jun 12, 2007)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Those are cute!
The model would look better with a bra or tank on.

Haha, that kinda annoyed me with her posing holding her chi-chis up. :/

LOL. Haven't heard chi-chis since 5th grade!


----------



## clwkerric (Jun 12, 2007)

Very cute. I love boyshorts.. I sleep in them every night. They are so comfy.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jun 12, 2007)

Originally Posted by *clwkerric* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Very cute. I love boyshorts.. I sleep in them every night. They are so comfy. Ditto!


----------



## BeneBaby (Jun 12, 2007)

I have a lot of those style panties. I really love them. They are comfy when you don't have to worry about pantylines and sexy too. I sleep in them and wear them around the house with tanktops. It's not overtly sexy, but fun and flirty.


----------



## daer0n (Jun 12, 2007)

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i liked that actually celly hahalol but nury your husbands are probably too big?

Lolyes they are Mindy, my husband has a big bum


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Jun 12, 2007)

They are too boyish for me.


----------



## MissMaryMac (Jun 12, 2007)

Originally Posted by *makeupwhore54* /img/forum/go_quote.gif They are too boyish for me. I'm glad I'm not the 1st to say it. I could never slip those on. eww. I would feel strange. 
Reminds me of a time when we hadn't done laundry and I had to go to work and I had no clean panties, my boyfriend said "wear mine" so I slipped them on and I just couldn't go thru with it. I wore pantyhose instead.


----------



## La_Mari (Jun 12, 2007)

They look like they'd be tight around my thighs/bone. They are cute though.


----------



## rejectstar (Jun 13, 2007)

Those are kinda cute. I feel sorry for the model who had to change into 30 different coloured pairs of underwear and get photographed for each one. LOL. Personally I like this other style they have a bit better:




, but I like lower rise stuff


----------



## MindySue (Jun 13, 2007)

rejectstar i prefer the one i posted because it actually looks like a mans underwear and not just a version of it.

Originally Posted by *makeupwhore54* /img/forum/go_quote.gif They are too boyish for me. to each their own, i like that about them.


----------



## FeverDream (Jun 13, 2007)

Those are really cute, in a novelty kind of way. $12 is too steep for underwear tho, I could get a multipack of my hanes granny panties for that much, lol.


----------



## MindySue (Jun 13, 2007)

haha thats true


----------



## princessmich (Jun 13, 2007)

They do seem comfy


----------



## Saje (Jun 13, 2007)

Originally Posted by *rejectstar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Those are kinda cute. I feel sorry for the model who had to change into 30 different coloured pairs of underwear and get photographed for each one. LOL. Personally I like this other style they have a bit better: http://www.americanapparel.net/store...lack_White.jpg, but I like lower rise stuff



Yeah those I can wear as underwear.
The other ones I wear around the house when I'm chillin or its hot. They're both super comfy though!!! &lt;3


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 13, 2007)

lol @ cellycell - I thought that too! put a bra on that woman! her arms gotta be getting tired, LOL.

Those pants are cute! you could wear em with boyfriend jeans! haha!

Nury, I want panties with glow in the dark stars on!


----------

